# Need help with pest control in my new lawn



## vikrant (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

I have just bought my first house here in Oshawa Canada and I am looking to get some help in turning around a very tiny lawn in the backyard of my townhouse which is currently in a very neglected state. I do not have any experience in gardening and lawn maintenance so I would need your help. The first thing I want to tackle is pest infestation in the lawn. There are these yellow patches of dead grass which look like pieces of dead turf thrown on top of the soil. I can literally lift them with my hands but there are some very nasty bugs underneath. I have already bought some Harris Diatomaceous Earth powder and want to know if that would be the right thing to use. Also, I want to know if I should dust the powder on top of the dead grass and wait for it to work or if I should remove the turf to expose all the bugs and then dust it on top of the soil. Please refer to the pictures below. I will also discuss the rest of the lawn later on which at the moment looks like a piece of land with burnt grass and some weeds but, need to get rid of those insects first.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Sounds like you have grubs. Do you have access to Grub-ex or something similar up there?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Your best bet would be to identify the kind of insects in your lawn and buy something to treat based upon that. As mentioned above, it sounds like grubs. The application is typically made on top of the lawn and then it's watered in, so no need to lift up the dead patches.


----------

